# Sketchy's Dentist in Z-Nation? Nothing but a bad black crayon make-up job



## Arob (Feb 23, 2008)

There are many way to do up teeth to be zombie for Halloween
The absolute cheapest has to be black crayon to the teeth!

So its kind of surprising to see a popular TV show resort to Crayola...

in *Episode 7 of Z-Nation Sketchy's Dental Situation is Bad, then Good, then Bad Again.*
This is a great episode, primarily because it has Sketchy and Skeezer and their traveling gun show. Sketchy McClane is played by Mark Carr - this is the same character that sold Addy the Z-whacker. Sketchy's teeth are bad as you can see in the photo below








But later when he's calling out targets to the waiting shooters at the Gun Show, we can see that his teeth are immaculately white and perfect again!








So where is the dentist that fixes their teeth? At the very end of the show, Sketchy's teeth are bad again... I would like to see a post apocalypse dentist treating patients for the onset of a condition that I liketo call 'zombie teeth'. This screenshot gives away the source of the make-up effect...








Here we can see that Sketchy is just getting the black crayon treatment on his teeth. Shocking low quality make-up for a hit TV show.


----------



## castart (Sep 3, 2014)

Hit TV show? It is a Syfi TV show. Same folks that brought us Sharknado, they push out low budget movies and now series. I wonder how long the series will last, they are running through cliches and rehashing so much stuff already.


----------



## Arob (Feb 23, 2008)

yeah but there's something charming about it that I love.. and I look forward to watching it now.. I'm infected.


----------



## Typhenstein (Jan 30, 2015)

it's not a hit show yet, it's Syfy way of trying to cash in on the success of the Walking Dead, but that being said, I am a fan of the show. I'm a sucker for anything Zombie related.


----------

